# An orchestral mockup...



## Herman Witkam (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi there.

I've finished a new piece, using especially a lot of woodwind sections (stacked solo instruments). It started as an exercise in woodwind instrumentation.

http://www.herman-witkam.com/audio/untitled.mp3

Thanks for listening!


----------



## Niah (Nov 11, 2004)

Wow Herman, this is some of the best stuff I've heard from you.
The sound quality is simply amazing, nice mix, EQing, reverb...

The composition is complex and very well orchestrated.

Congratulations on another great piece 8)


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 11, 2004)

Great composition Herman! Nice arrangement and mix too. Very nice! Now you need to name it 8)


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Nov 12, 2004)

Briliant as always, Herman...


----------



## tob (Nov 12, 2004)

Sounds nice.. a little bit too complex harmonies for me though.. 

/Tobias


----------



## Herman Witkam (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks  

I think I'll call it "The Royal Mice Banquet"


----------



## Herman Witkam (Nov 12, 2004)

I might use this one for the Sam composer contest. What do you guys think?


----------



## Dr.Quest (Nov 12, 2004)

Brilliant playful piece. Beautiful realization. What libraries are we listening to?
Nice one!
J


----------



## Herman Witkam (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks Doc.

I'm using:
Strings: VGS (Vienna Giga Symphony)
Woods: VGS, Xsample, Westgate (layered to create sections)
Brass: Sam Solo Sessions, Trombones, Horns
Perc: Sam TrueStrike freebies (celesta,xylo,bassdrums,cymbals,timpani)


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Nov 12, 2004)

Cool piece Herman, The Royal Mice Banquet sounds like a good title for it.
I enjoyed the harmonies, lines and overall sound. During sustained passages, it reminded me of some early Weather Report tunes...

...but why also post this link in somebody else's thread, you master hijacker? :roll:

If you want to have a chance for the SAM contest, I suggest writing something that is more percussion based. Not enough in there to win the big one IMO.


----------



## Herman Witkam (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi Patrick.

Thanks for the comments. I like Weather Report, but I haven't delved into the early years yet.
In overal it doesn't have the kind of rhythm you'd fill up with tons of drums most of the time, so adding them would seem forced. I might have another candidate for that contest.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Nov 12, 2004)

Amazingly realistic!!! It is just incredible that this is done with sample libs only...

Cool to hear something more "contemporary" sounding as well!


----------



## TheoKrueger (Nov 12, 2004)

I heard this yesterday as well . Great work Herman , i love the dynamics in this one


----------



## TheoKrueger (Nov 12, 2004)

Regarding the question about "to use it in Sam competition or not".
My oppinion is not this one Herman ; The composition is amazing but it doesn't use enough Sam freebies . 

Ps : I told both you and Sid not to use the newer songs you posted for the Sam Competition -> don't get me wrong guys ! 
I just personally think that Sam would like something more percussion-based to showcase the lib . Something to make people say : " Wow, if that was made with the freebies, imagine what the whole lib can do " 

Just a thought


----------



## lux (Nov 13, 2004)

sounds very nice Herman.

I just received my Westgate woods and I like how they sound.

good job.

Luca


----------



## John Perkins (Nov 13, 2004)

Nice work. I'm always happy when I hear pieces that have an original voice comin' on through!

John


----------



## Herman Witkam (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks John & Luca.
Glad you enjoyed the piece.

Theo: I'm working on a more percussion orientated piece right now. Should have something to share somewhere in the next couple of days.


----------

